# Verständnisfrage: Warum GCC in neuem Slot?

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ein emerge möchte mir einen neuen GCC installieren.

Laut Ebuild ist der noch ~amd64.

Warum wird dann nicht gesagt, dass der über autounmask erstmal in die Keyword-Datei eingetragen werden muss?

Unter /etc/portage finde ich bei "grep gcc * -ir" nur ein USE-Flag Eintrag...

```
alculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ~] sys-devel/gcc-4.7.2-r1:4.7 [4.6.3:4.6] USE="cxx fortran gcj gtk mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -doc (-fixed-point) -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -lto -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 81,001 kB
```

Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen würdet!

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## mv

Da Du auch in einem anderen Thread instabile Pakete bekommst, tippe ich auf ein Konfigurationsproblem bei Dir (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS richtig gesetzt?),

Mit eix -e gcc sollte vermutlich ein (~)4.7.2-r1 auftauchen, d.h. instabil, aber aufgrund lokaler Konfiguration akzeptiert. Erstaunlich ist, dass Du nicht die 4.7.3 bekommst, denn für die sollte das selbe gelten!?

----------

## Finswimmer

Problem gelöst.

Ich hatte  package.keywords.gnome3 -> /var/lib/layman/gnome/status/portage-configs/package.keywords.gnome3 gelinkt gehabt.

Wenn ich in /etc/portage: grep cups-filters * -ir ausführe, dann kommt da nix.

grep cups-filters * -iR hingegen zeigt mir an: package.keywords/package.keywords.gnome3:net-print/cups-filters

Dadurch, dass ich mit -ir nichts gesehen habe, dachte ich an ein ominöses Problem...

Im Endeffekt war in der Datei aber cups-filter und ~sys-devel/gcc-4.7.2:4.7 enthalten.

Vielen Dank für den richtigen Denkanstoß!

----------

